
How to start developing a web application? - rajasuba
While starting, developing a new web application how should I start. Should I focus on developing a skeleton of UI first or should I focus on developing appropriate data model or should I focus on choosing appropriate technology for server and client side like that.. Kindly advise me.
======
edimaudo
Start with a broad overview of what you want the app to do \- This will guide
you in terms of knowing whether you need a front and backend.

When you know this do mockups of the app then choose the tech that best meets
your needs.

~~~
rajasuba
I wish to develop an app like posting problems and it should contain the
following part ( i] discussing about the problem ii] why this problem has
occured - the root cause of the problem iii] and the finally solution for the
problem and iv] suggestions for improving the solution ) like this..

